# Hi from Gdańsk



## Endorlado (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, I live in Gdańsk, Poland. My favourite mantis is G. Gongylodes.


----------



## novaz (Sep 27, 2010)

Endorlado said:


> Well, I live in Gdańsk, Poland. My favourite mantis is G. Gongylodes.


Welcome to Mantid forum

lots of friendly people and great advice


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 27, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 27, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona!


----------



## Jesskb (Sep 27, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 27, 2010)

Great to have you. Welcome.

-Kevin


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 27, 2010)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## shorty (Sep 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ismart (Sep 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 27, 2010)

Welcome Gdańsk


----------



## Peter Clausen (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome! Do you currently keep G. gongylodes or any other mantis species?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 3, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Endorlado (May 15, 2011)

"Welcome! Do you currently keep G. gongylodes or any other mantis species?"

Now I keeping:

-Omonantis zebrata

-Litaneutria minor

-Brunneria borealis

-Gongylus gongylodes

-Blepharopsis mendica

-Alalomantis sp. Guinea

-Rhombodera sp. Indonesia

-Pseudovates peruviana (I need male)

-Phyllocrania paradoxa

-Hymenopus coronatus

-Statilia nemoralis

-Tenodera solomonis


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 15, 2011)

Would like to trade a few with you for some new bloodlines! Interested?


----------



## bonibaru (May 17, 2011)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Szlaku (Jun 6, 2011)

Witam Gdansk


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Andyfrog321 (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

